# 4 Little Cichlids



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

picked up 4 african cichlids last night and not sure what kind they are.


































fish 1. not sure
fish 2. m deep??
fish 3. M. lombardoi??
fish 4. might be the same as 3 with duller colors


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

1. L. caeruleus
2. need a better shot
3. M. lombardoi
4. M. lombardoi, very poor barring.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

ty dave i will try to get another pic of that fish tomorrow

its an all yellow fish with no markings that i notice


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

#2 is probably a red zebra/yellow lab cross if it has no black markings.


----------

